# WhenU Enter's Antispyware Market! (HUH?)



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

In the News::::


*WhenU* Enter's Antispyware Market. Oh yea...I had to read it twice as I thought it was a joke. Well we all know of the deal between *WhenU * (An Adware Company) and *Aluria Software* (Bad Antispyware product) that has created much talk and on the net. 

I've even taken steps and now recommend the removal of *ALL* Aluria Software products from the users PC that I help in the HJT forum. Anyway *WhenU * is now offering a tool called *Ucontrol*.

http://www.whenu.com/whenu_solution.html

See also:

Anti-Spyware Portal »www.whenu.com/take_control.html

Free Scan »www.whenu.com/scan_pc.html


Here's a Quote from Eric Howes



> In other words, WhenU is now in the anti-spyware business now with Aluria. And a major anti-spyware vendor has now agreed to de-list an adware vendor and start working the same vendor to market its anti-spyware product.
> 
> I am stunned and amazed.
> 
> Eric L. Howes


I wonder if it will detect and remove it's own adware from users PC??..Hahahahahahaha... NOT!!


More News::::: From Sunbelt Software Blog 

HotBar.com hires new Lawyers to try and stop Antispyware makers from listing their software as adware..

Hotbar redux 
Update on Hotbar. The company now has a law firm — Proskauer Rose, one of the top firms in the country. Hotbar used to send their Cease and Desist letters all by themselves (our response to them here ). 

So we just got a letter saying “stand by for more ”. 

I guess we’re waiting for the other foot to drop. Will be interesting to see what they say.

Alex Eckelberry


Credit...Alex for the info.

Just once..I would like to get ahold of one these Lawyers PC's and install this software from the company they are trying to defend. I bet they would be "Screaming" for help on removing this crap!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

$$$$$. Souls on sale ! $ beats manners. even human lives are worthless when they are talking about their money. A computer ? An OS ? whocares. First they create the need then they sell their product. WTH is a spyware ? Why the hell in the world i should give my money to prevent it ? There are wars going on. innocent people are dieing. our people their people whocares all people. FOR THEIR MONEY! we need to think here.


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

the UControl Toolbar .......you gotta be kidding me !

if they win legally against ad aware and ms antispyware and spybot , i guess they will have to fight against the analysts hijackthis also ....prepare yourself ,the fight is coming !


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Win or Lose..

I'm still removing any junk..

Adware...Spyware - no matter how they wish to define it... it's coming OFF!!

Bring it on!


----------

